# legalized vehicle purchase



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi

I am looking at buying a vehicle (used) in Nayrit to be used and registered in jalisco (puerto vallarta). Apparently it has been lagalized and imported to Mexico by the seller but never registered yet in country. They have the import paperwork. I thought i would ask if anyone had gone through this process before? What particularly worries me is the fact that I am not the one that did the importation/legalization and whether this will pose problems since the history and stolen vehicle checks may not work out since there would be no records in Mexico. Also buying in one state and registering in another...I live in Puerto Vallarta jalisco so not sure if this will smooth that aspect over or not.

Also do you know if there are emissions tests in jalisco?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

pictou said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking at buying a vehicle (used) in Nayrit to be used and registered in jalisco (puerto vallarta). Apparently it has been lagalized and imported to Mexico by the seller but never registered yet in country. They have the import paperwork. I thought i would ask if anyone had gone through this process before? What particularly worries me is the fact that I am not the one that did the importation/legalization and whether this will pose problems since the history and stolen vehicle checks may not work out since there would be no records in Mexico. Also buying in one state and registering in another...I live in Puerto Vallarta jalisco so not sure if this will smooth that aspect over or not.
> 
> ...


If you are concerned that the vehicle was stolen in the US, go to carfax.com and enter the VIN number.

You can get the history of the car, not just whether it was legitimately purchased.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> If you are concerned that the vehicle was stolen in the US, go to carfax.com and enter the VIN number.
> 
> You can get the history of the car, not just whether it was legitimately purchased.


thanks...actually that isnt my concern although it is a good idea to check! I was just wondering because if you buy a mexican car it has to have the registrations dated all the ay back to the original owner and since the car originatess from the USA it doesnt have the same paper trail presumably


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If the vehicle does not already have Jalisco registration and plates, you cannot buy it and it is illegal for the seller to offer it for sale in Mexico. What he has is probably the 'importada temporal' paperwork, but that requires that he take the car out of Mexico eventually. It cannot be sold in Mexico, even for parts. If he has begun permanent importation paperwork (very expensive and limited to certain vehicles), he must finish the process himself.
Beware! If you buy the car, it will be subject to confiscation and you could end up in jail.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> If the vehicle does not already have Jalisco registration and plates, you cannot buy it and it is illegal for the seller to offer it for sale in Mexico. What he has is probably the 'importada temporal' paperwork, but that requires that he take the car out of Mexico eventually. It cannot be sold in Mexico, even for parts. If he has begun permanent importation paperwork (very expensive and limited to certain vehicles), he must finish the process himself.
> Beware! If you buy the car, it will be subject to confiscation and you could end up in jail.


So nice to have you back, RVGringo. I certainly hope that you are progressing well.

We missed your clear and authoritative answers for those weeks after your surgery. Your answers have helped a lot of people avoid serious legal problems, if they follow your advice. Our thanks!


:clap2:


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

pictou said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking at buying a vehicle (used) in Nayrit to be used and registered in jalisco (puerto vallarta). Apparently it has been lagalized and imported to Mexico by the seller but never registered yet in country. They have the import paperwork. I thought i would ask if anyone had gone through this process before? What particularly worries me is the fact that I am not the one that did the importation/legalization and whether this will pose problems since the history and stolen vehicle checks may not work out since there would be no records in Mexico. Also buying in one state and registering in another...I live in Puerto Vallarta jalisco so not sure if this will smooth that aspect over or not.
> 
> ...


I have recently bought two vehicles and registered them in my name in Jalisco. Some of the answers to your questions can only be answered depending on certain aspects of the vehicle you want to buy such as year, GVW and motor type (diesel or gasoline)
If the seller has import documentation that the vehicle has been legalized, it is possible that the seller has not registered the vehicle in a particular state. That the vehicle is currently physically in Nayarit has no bearing on registering it in Jalisco as it is not currently state registered. Review the legalization papers. If the import was recent, it is possible all is legit. If the documents are outdated, older than a month or two, or they do not want to provide all of the docs for review, find a different vehicle. 
The local Federales, in my area, have the national vehicle register available to detect stolen cars. They have researched this information once before for me regarding a truck I was planning to buy.
Depending on the vehicle, there is generally no emissions testing in Jalisco as there is in DF.
The importer/ company that legalizes vehicles is many times not the person registering the vehicle. For example, Nissan in Dallas, TX can ship a car to Laredo and the customs broker can have the car legalized as an import to Mexico. Then a service delivers the car to Jalisco with proper documentation that I or a company has purchased the vehicle. That is sufficient to register the vehicle. There are many limitations regarding what can be imported. Generally only 10 year old vehicles can be imported legally, there are some exceptions.
I hope this helps!


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

I learned a lot from your post. Thanks 

What really surprised me was the following:


RPBHaas said:


> ...Generally only 10 year old vehicles can be imported legally, there are some exceptions.
> I hope this helps!


Where could I learn more. (I'm in Guanajuato and I speak Spanish.)

Thanks again.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

DNP said:


> I learned a lot from your post. Thanks
> 
> What really surprised me was the following:
> 
> ...


I have a customs broker in Laredo that assists me with many details. You can find vehicle import regs online by google'ing Aduana Mexico. It addresses the 10 year old topic. There are a few, not many, occasions were an older vehicle is allowed.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

RPBHaas said:


> I have a customs broker in Laredo that assists me with many details. You can find vehicle import regs online by google'ing Aduana Mexico. It addresses the 10 year old topic. There are a few, not many, occasions were an older vehicle is allowed.


Will do. Thanks again.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Another caution: Buying a used car in one state and trying to register it in another can be a problem. There are several pitfalls: Paper trail since new, unpaid tickets or liens, emissions testing, etc.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your advice and info!


----------

